# throws



## tshadowchaser (Jan 16, 2004)

What is your personal favorate throw or sweep and why
which throw or sweep is the hardest for you ( or least liked)


----------



## spatulahunter (Jan 17, 2004)

tekagami (Hakko Ryu), the idea that you can throw someone with nothing more than pressure on their wrist  is pretty badass


----------



## kilo (Jan 17, 2004)

I like O Soto Gari.  I find it easy to set up and do.


----------



## whackjob-san (Jan 20, 2004)

I prefer sweeps.  I like good old-fashioned Deashi Harai.

My favorite throw would be either Sode Tsurikomi Goshi or Koshi Nage.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Jan 21, 2004)

I really enjoy sutemi (sacrifice) throws. I've always admired the Yoseikan Aikido guys for their awesome sutemi nage skills. I also think these are some of the hardest to pull off...

KG


----------



## kenpo12 (Jan 27, 2004)

I have to say O soto gari is one of the easiest for me to pull off but I really like tai otoshi even though it's hard for me to pull off.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 27, 2004)

Osoto gari is my favorite. It can be a show stopper. Besides letting them hit the ground hard. If they grab and try to pull you down with them, a knee into the ribs, knee into the face and a punch is also possible, besides all of the different joint locks.


----------



## Yari (Jan 28, 2004)

Tai-o-toshi is my favorite, and I hate Koshinage( I'm tall and have to bend my knees to much to get under my oppenant).

/Yari


----------



## Saitama Steve (Jan 29, 2004)

Osoto Otoshi

Sune Otoshi

Kuchiki Taoshi


----------



## Mwolfe (Feb 11, 2004)

Taiotoshi is my favorite.

I really don't have a technique I wouldn't do.  I just flow with whomever I'm fighting.  Although, my least favorite would be tomoenage (and yoko).


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 11, 2004)

Why is it you do not like tomoenage ?


----------



## Mwolfe (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mwolfe _
> *Taiotoshi is my favorite.
> 
> I really don't have a technique I wouldn't do.  I just flow with whomever I'm fighting.  Although, my least favorite would be tomoenage (and yoko). *




If you miss, you're on your back.  Which, regardless of your newaza skill is a horrible place to be IMHO.

At least other sacrifice throws you go to your side, and are able to roll up onto the person if the throw isn't perfect.

Just my personal opinion.  Others will vary.  I roll with a Sandan routinely at my club, and he likes yoko-tomoenage.

You fight how you train.  I don't want to get in the habit of lying down for anyone.


----------

